# 637 Acres in Stewart County Looking for Members



## Bigbuck972 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello,

I am the representative for a 637 hunting lease in Stewart County, GA. Our club is well established and our camp is equipped with all the amenities including full kitchen, barbecue, bath house with hot water shower and toilet, generator and cleaning station. 

Property is managed by timber company and the majority of the pines were thinned 2 years ago that has opened up a lot more huntable land

This is a low impact lease as we have had only 3 members for the last few years, but are looking to add a couple new members.  With a 4th would be $1,500 per member. With a 5th would be $1,200 per member.

Feel free to ask any questions you may have.

Thank you,
Brian


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 16, 2016)

How much per membership. ?


----------



## Bigbuck972 (Jun 17, 2016)

We have 3 members now. With a 4th would be $1,500 per member. With a 5th would be $1,200 per member.


----------



## StewartHunter (Jun 17, 2016)

Where is Stewart county is the lease located?


----------



## Bigbuck972 (Jun 18, 2016)

Just south of Columbus.


----------



## StewartHunter (Jun 19, 2016)

StewartHunter said:


> Where is Stewart county is the lease located?



Sorry meant to say "Where in Stewart county is the lease located?"


----------



## Bigbuck972 (Jun 20, 2016)

About 8 miles north of Lumpkin off route 27.


----------



## Chattco1 (Jun 21, 2016)

*lease*

I am familiar with that area so can you give a better reference where the land is?


----------



## Dan151Man (Jul 1, 2016)

how many members from florida, power or generator


----------



## ruvig8r (Jul 5, 2016)

do you have a personal email that you could share with me?  i'd like to get more info on your club!


----------



## Bigbuck972 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hello Dan151Man, 3 members are in south Florida. Generator power.


----------



## Bigbuck972 (Jul 5, 2016)

ruvig8r, you can private message me on this sight. I'll answer any questions you have and if your serious we can exchange contact info. Thanks


----------



## kowboy72 (Aug 6, 2016)

still needing members and location?
Roger  Smith


----------



## ruvig8r (Aug 8, 2016)

Are you still looking for a couple of members? is the property mostly pines? do you have hardwoods, streams, ponds, etc.? any harvest activity planned for the next few years? do you allow private stands or pin in/out system? do you have club stands, food plots, etc.? do you have water and electric hook ups for campers? can I leave my camper there year round? any additional fees for camping? do you have a guest policy?  thanks!


----------

